# Very first bath bombs!



## Suite85 (Jun 19, 2010)

I'm so excited, I just recently finished my first batch of bath bombs! I followed the video tutorial on coastal scents' web site, along with their recipe.  Everything turned out amazing. 

The scent is coconut lime with lemon grass. I can't wait to try one!


----------



## NancyRogers (Jun 19, 2010)

Those are nice!  Congrats on your first batch.


----------



## Mackie (Jun 19, 2010)

*Bath Bombs*

Dear Suite85,
They look great.  I have always wanted to try making them, but in Oz, we seem to be shower people, so I would not have any call for them. They would smell fresh and zesty. Brilliant Job!


----------



## ChrissyB (Jun 19, 2010)

Mackie, I have issue's making bath bombs over here because of the humidity, they always seem to "wart" on me.


----------



## craftgirl08 (Jun 19, 2010)

WOW, those balls are HUGE!!  Nice job.  I'm jealous.  I've got to go and try to make some big one's too. hee,hee.


----------



## BluebirdMama (Jun 20, 2010)

Very nice!!


----------



## Hazel (Jun 20, 2010)

Those look great! I've only made little ones. Those look like they'd be awesome in a bath.


----------



## April (Jun 24, 2010)

Aw, lovely.  I've used this recipe too.  It's a good recipe.

Such a nice size too.  Fizz galore.

Regards


----------



## Lynnz (Jun 24, 2010)

Oh Chrissy you have me giggling away............I have this picture in my mind of a bath bomb covered in warts LOL..........Not a good look.
Suite85 that is a beautiful bath bomb wish I could sniff it hehehehehehe


----------



## April (Jun 24, 2010)

You may be appalled by this, but when finished making the bomb recipe, I drop the remainder into the toilet, both citric acid and baking soda clean the toilet.  Perhaps a waste of good oils however, but a nice clean result.  

Cheers.

Yes, warts was funny.


----------



## PrairieCraft (Jun 24, 2010)

Those look perfect...jealous :mrgreen:


----------



## holly99 (Jun 24, 2010)

Great job! They look really good. I can't make a bath bomb for the life of me.


----------



## agriffin (Jun 24, 2010)

April said:
			
		

> You may be appalled by this, but when finished making the bomb recipe, I drop the remainder into the toilet, both citric acid and baking soda clean the toilet.  Perhaps a waste of good oils however, but a nice clean result.
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> Yes, warts was funny.



Hehehe...yes my toilet get's many a failed batches of bath bombs!


----------



## Hazel (Jun 24, 2010)

I'm sooo glad I'm not the only one who drops bath fizzies in the toilet. I feel much better now that I know other people also do it.


----------



## PrairieCraft (Jun 24, 2010)

It sounds like maybe this toilet fizzie thing could be a great new product!


----------



## Bukawww (Jun 27, 2010)

Hey OP - a fellow Las Vegas soaper?  Good to see a local - I was beginning to think I was the only oil crazy lady in the Valley   

I JUST ordered some bath bomb supplies - I hope my first ones turn out as perfect as yours!  And even if not, apparently my toilet will be clean


----------



## April (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi there:

Apologies for stealing time from your bath bombs, but back to the toilet bombs for just a sec...

Someone has to do it.  I had been thinking of making toilet bombs without precious oils and using inexpensive fragrance/eo.  The market would be for households with children and pets.  Pets love to drink from the toilet bowl. However, you could also market it loose.  It works best if you put it in a toilet overnight and avoid using that toilet that night.  

I am only a hobbyist, but would love for someone to market this (although I am not sure how original it is)


----------



## agriffin (Jun 28, 2010)

April said:
			
		

> Hi there:
> 
> Apologies for stealing time from your bath bombs, but back to the toilet bombs for just a sec...
> 
> ...



Wow - that's actually a good idea.  It could help get the kids to help clean the toilets.  How cool would that be as a kid...drop in a fizzy bomb and give it a scrub.  Great idea.


----------



## April (Jun 28, 2010)

Try it and let me know if it's successful.


----------



## Lesley (Jul 12, 2010)

They look really great; What recipe did you use? Or where can I find it?


----------



## sandyvern (Jul 31, 2010)

I just ordered the Coastal Scents bath bomb kit  

I have only made them a few times and used silicone molds...but I love the 'balls' ....and the video makes it look so easy!  Can't wait for it to arrive so I can try it!!


----------



## cwarren (Jul 31, 2010)

PrairieCraft said:
			
		

> It sounds like maybe this toilet fizzie thing could be a great new product!


   LOL -- Thats what I was thinking..


----------



## Hazel (Jul 31, 2010)

I had thought of toilet fizzies when I first started doing it. I believe I've seen something at Walmart which is similar but I can't think what it's called. 

Can you imagine making them to appeal to kids? You could color them brown and call them "Commode Bombs". I think they might appeal to boys.   

Anyway, you wouldn't have to use an oil in them but you could try fractionated coconut oil. It's very lightweight.

Also, this is just a suggestion. But I saw "fizzies" for nails in a beauty supply store. There was some promotional blurb about dropping them into a bowl of water and how it would whiten your nails, soften and moisturize your cuticles. I was shocked (yes...shocked  :shock:  ) at the price on them because *they were just tiny bath bombs.*

I wish I could remember how many was in a container but the price was $9.95. I remember thinking "that's ridiculous and who'd pay that much?" But I guess if you don't make your own then it might seem reasonable.

I don't know if people are buying them but if you know any nail techs, you might ask about them. Of course, they would probably be a pain to make since they're so small - maybe about 1/2" or so across.

I just thought of this - nail techs might like them epecially if you customize them and create theme products. 

It's just a thought - maybe not a good one but I thought I'd mention it.


----------

